# luces de freno



## juan tabique (Jun 28, 2007)

buen dia...a ver si me iluminan un poco las ideas con este proyecto...como puedo hacer un dispositivo que, al disminuir la velocidad (frenar) enciendan leds el forma lineal? ...basicamente es para indicar al que va detras la potencia del frenado.  Habia pensado en un voltimetro con un potenciometro adaptado al pedal...pero tiene algunos inconvenientes...pense el algo que midiera la presion interna del cilindro de frenos...o algo que se base en las revoluciones de las ruedas...quisiera alguna sugerencia. gracias


----------



## El nombre (Jun 28, 2007)

Me encanta!
A ver si te vale:
Detectas que has pisado el freno ( facil al tener un interruptor ya incorporado)
detectas la velocidad ( parecido a lo anterior)
Juegas con los cambios de esta y lo aplicas a un 3914 ( es un ejemplo)

Si reduces la velocidad sin pisar el freno no actua nada
Si reduces la velocidad y tienes pisado el freno, pues... Comparas el valor que tienes con alguno anterior y ves la frenada. Lo visualizas linealmente o como prefieras y....

Igual da más ideas

Suerte


----------



## electritico (Jun 28, 2007)

suena bonito, mas nunca he medido con un tester si hay una variacion de tension al frenar, sobre colocar algo en la bomba, puese seria mejor hacer un maguiver en el pedal del freno que active o movilice algo asi como una resistencia lineal de esas que se utilizan en los mixers o ecualiadores, asi el desplazamiento aumenta o disminuye la resistencia y esta a su vez controla alguna tension dentro de algun circuito.


----------



## Mushito (Jul 28, 2007)

esta facil, con um potenciometro tipo mixer y una palanca que adapte mecanicamente el recorrido del pedal con el desplazamiento del cursor del potenciometro, uno de los extremos del potenciometro a 12VDC y el otro a tierra y el punto medio del potenciometro al pin de entrada del LM3914


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2007)

Las espumas conductoras donde bienen los CI es resistiva y este valor cambia con la presion que reciben, si colocan un trozo de esta entre 2 placas conductoras sobre el pedal de freno se puede detectar la intensidad de frenado.


----------



## El nombre (Jul 29, 2007)

La velocidad la da un cable que sale del cambio de marchas o de un inductivo (por el mismo sitio) De áhí puedes saber la velocidad. del interruptor del freno tienes la señal de activación del freno. Activa una interrupción del micro y lees la velocidad (muestra) vuelves a leer pasado un tiempo determinado y sabes el frenado que has realizado. A menor velocidad mayor frenada. 
Realicé un diseño que informaciónrmaba de la velocidad a la que criculaba el vehiculo en la parte trasera del vehículo. A mayor frenada cambiaba de color de verde a rojo. De esa forma el conductor que te precede te da toda la información de su velocidad y maniobra. Se supone que evita los accidentes por alcance.

Saludos
PD el esquema no lo puedo facilitar ya que es de un cliente.


----------

